# What substrate to use in 5gallon planted tank?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Flourite, Onyx Sand, Gravel, Vermiculite+gravel, soil, ADA, Gex, ?!?!!?!?

So many options! Can someone point me in the right direction? This is my first planted tank, second tank total. Low tech tank. Shrimps and a few small fish. 

Oh, and how much I can expect to pay for the stuff....

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Buy a bag of eco-complete. I'm a big fan now of it. Expect to pay about $35 - $40 bucks for it, and you only need 1 bag for a 10.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

got eco, thanks for the reply!

I like it so far, no clouding, nice to work with and plant in.


----------

